# OMG I'm disgusted



## nymasterfloors (Jan 28, 2011)

Hi guys just finished an install job. Let me Tell you first the house was FILTHY did not want to even touch furniture. The Owner is A DOCTOR!!!!! Which really made me wonder why the house was so dirty. Then they wanted me to clean out there CLOSET to install. I said NO WAY:no: When I tell you dirty I mean dust balls the size of a cat!:blink: (they have no animals) Well we moved the couch and found a bunch of kids toys understandable right WRONG they where covered in DIRT. Then took off rad covers to find USED NAPKINS  A 2 day job of 655 sq rip up of laminate install of ply and prefin 3" took 4 days due to moving furniture and JUNK and cleaning up I took this job over the phone needed it done ASAP and knew the sq footage Never thought I would have walked into that! Any1 Else have a horror story to share? Srry couldn't get any better pics so much crap in the way!!!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

It always amazes me how people are such slobs!


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Happenend once to me too. Same deal, took the job over the phone from a designer I did work for. It was to replace kitchen cabinets and paint out the kitchen. The new cabinets were on site.

So we get there, I walk into the kitchen, turned around and told my helper to go to the truck and get the heavy gloves.

It was unreal. The grease running down the stove you could have scraped off with a putty knife. We start to take down the uppers and there are hundreds of dead cock roaches behind the cabinets.

All the walls and the ceiling were covered in grease. Literaly had been running down the walls. We had to wash everything with tsp then kilz all the walls before paint.

Didn't make any money on that job, gave the disigner the heave ho, and NEVER again did I or will I take a job over the phone.

Some people.


----------



## nymasterfloors (Jan 28, 2011)

Omg first thing I would have said is im not a cleaner second pay me more third i dont touch roaches you can do it.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thats they way some people choose to live, all you can do is wear a mask and gloves. . Money is hidden under all that mess.. Why make a big deal about it. If you don't do it someone else will , and their pockets will be bigger than yours.. Charge extra.


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Absolutely, charge more. The lesson NY and myself learned here is never quote a job you haven't gone and seen.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

" never quote a job , without seeing it ".. Common businesses practices and common sense.. Live and learn


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

:lol: I just quoted a urine smell basement...... had to bump that one up a hair :whistling:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i could tell you guys some stories in here boy i can...............


how bout this. I get a call go to the house do the estimate. They agree on it its a bathroom. I come back monday to get started. Go to the bathfloor how bout a g string with strek marks stuck on the floor!!!!!!:w00t:!


That is plain nasty. Once pulled a toliet and a used tampon fell out from under it:w00t:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Opie, did ya try on the G-String...???? :laughing:


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

i think my helper tried to snifff it:blink:


Man I have seen some stuff. moved a fridge one time and there was about a pound of pot behind it. went to lunch came back and the homeowner was on the dinning room table smoking it


----------



## katoman (Apr 26, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> Opie, did ya try on the G-String...???? :laughing:


Now that's GROSS


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Went to frame a small wall with a door in a basement. Place was fine when I bid the job, came back a couple of months later, and the HO's dog had puppies. Stunk to high heaven in that basement. I told her no way I was working in there, packed up and left.


----------



## nymasterfloors (Jan 28, 2011)

ok opie you should have warned me before putting that in I was eating when I started to read. Needless to say I put down my food and lost my appitite just curious how did you pick up that nasty tampon plz dont tell me you touched it


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

ya know im famous for carrying a 45...........i just shoot in down the hall one shell at a time:jester::jester::laughing:


----------



## nymasterfloors (Jan 28, 2011)

lol


----------



## ROVACON (Apr 19, 2010)

This is the worst that I have ever encountered. My father in law bought this house from an elderly woman who had grandkids living with her. One of them had a 6month old in the house until the time of closing.


----------



## opiethetileman (Apr 7, 2005)

I guess i wont tell about the time I came up to see my dad at his new place. he kept washing dishes in this circle thing in the sick and said he would get sick. i went and looked he was washing dishes in a BED PAN......................



Or the time i went into a house and starting working. My helper goes to use the toliet and thing busts out from under him screaming turds and roaches everywhere........:w:notworthy


----------



## SSC (Feb 8, 2011)

ROVACON said:


> This is the worst that I have ever encountered. My father in law bought this house from an elderly woman who had grandkids living with her. One of them had a 6month old in the house until the time of closing.


they ran out of scrubbing bubbles???:whistling


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

these are the same people that have little piles of sh it from Munchkin laying behind their sofas, middle of LR floor..in corner of kitchen..

then when u walk in they tell u..."oh excuse the mess..he never does this"... and they start picking it up...


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

PrecisionFloors said:


> :laughing: Reminds me - one of my old helpers and I used to call "not it" when we rolled into a house with a lot of animals. The one "it" got to run the jamb saw.....Dude, sometimes you cant get that stink out :blink: The worst is when you have a dull blade and no replacement on the truck, you know it's gonna stank then :laughing:


Dull blade, oak wood.


----------

